# Automated late 1800s style turntable



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi from over the pond...... sorry I haven't been around much recently.... but you guys are so up together with your modeling I didn't feel I had much to tell you about.... but this might be of interest. I have been gradually pulling together my setup to recall the days around the US civil war... with one or two futuristic strangers (i.e the 'Galloping Goose' I scratched from a wrecked Bachmann clearstory car)

I spent several weeks building a late 19th Century style turntable to turn my scratch 'Goose' around (my layout is confined to a double loop dog-bone with one spur/siding) I was challenged by a friend to automate it..... Very much a trial and error process involving a micro switch, 3 x Neodymium (very powerful) magnets, a 231:1 ratio motor from MFA/Como drills with associated drive belt & pulley and my favoured _Railboss_ radio control but I've done it








The youtube footage was the first 'loaded' trial.... cost for everything excluding track and loco... under £100 / $130


















See what you think of the footage - I guarantee there is no manual track aligning involved









LINK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KQJt_Gn9FA 


Regards 
Rob 
in the UK


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks good Rob - excellent work!


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I love it. Nice work. BTW, there was a early version of a Budd car made from a combine (?) during the US War Between The States. 

This isn't the image I was looking for, but it is interesting.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Bunker on 16 Aug 2011 01:41 PM 
I love it. Nice work. BTW, there was a early version of a Budd car made from a combine (?) during the US War Between The States. 

This isn't the image I was looking for, but it is interesting. 











Thanks for your comment & this info, I love the design, might rework mine - any chance of a larger copy to work from?


Regards
Rob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob,

Very nice turntable and I would be very interested in your step-by-step instructions about building this turntable AND the electronics involved! I really like the way it is easily removed to take in the house. Very nice work.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That was really wonderful! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 16 Aug 2011 01:52 PM 
Rob,

Very nice turntable and I would be very interested in your step-by-step instructions about building this turntable AND the electronics involved! I really like the way it is easily removed to take in the house. Very nice work.









Thanks for the comment Gary, I've learned a great deal from this website during the last 2 years and would be very happy to return the favour by posting a step by step outline guide on myLargescale or 4Largescale if members/readers would find it useful.

Rob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob,

That would be great.







Thank you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ain't she a beauty?
The arched window above the back truck gives away her purpose, she was a pay car when not used for excursions.


John


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the build instructions! Ya can't just leave us with an awesome device that works all on its own! That was just an unfair tease!


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Therios on 16 Aug 2011 04:49 PM 
Looking forward to the build instructions! Ya can't just leave us with an awesome device that works all on its own! That was just an unfair tease! 
Thanks again for the positive comments and those photos of the 'paycar' John (Totalwreck).... where's best to post the step by step when I've finished writing it up (with photos & diagrams of course)?

Regards
Rob


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Rob, great job on the table. Flawless operation. 

Hey John, I smell a ruby Bash! Neat prototype


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By robsmorgan on 17 Aug 2011 01:51 AM 
Posted By Therios on 16 Aug 2011 04:49 PM 
Looking forward to the build instructions! Ya can't just leave us with an awesome device that works all on its own! That was just an unfair tease! 
Thanks again for the positive comments and those photos of the 'paycar' John (Totalwreck).... where's best to post the step by step when I've finished writing it up (with photos & diagrams of course)?

Regards
Rob 



Rob,

You can start a new thread and name it as your "turntable build log". Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd amend Gary's suggestion with; Automated Turntable build log. 

Your welcome re; pics. 

John


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Aug 2011 10:41 AM 
I'd amend Gary's suggestion with; Automated Turntable build log. 

Your welcome re; pics. 

John 
OK you've got it - I've been having difficulty logging on from the UK for the last 24 hours - but will finish writing up my 'Automated Turntabel Project' and get posting at the weekend if I can! 


Cheers
Rob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By robsmorgan on 18 Aug 2011 12:39 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Aug 2011 10:41 AM 
I'd amend Gary's suggestion with; Automated Turntable build log. 

Your welcome re; pics. 

John 
OK you've got it - I've been having difficulty logging on from the UK for the last 24 hours - but will finish writing up my 'Automated Turntabel Project' and get posting at the weekend if I can! 


Cheers
Rob 



Very cool Rob. Looking forward to it.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 18 Aug 2011 01:55 PM 
Posted By robsmorgan on 18 Aug 2011 12:39 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Aug 2011 10:41 AM 
I'd amend Gary's suggestion with; Automated Turntable build log. 

Your welcome re; pics. 

John 
OK you've got it - I've been having difficulty logging on from the UK for the last 24 hours - but will finish writing up my 'Automated Turntabel Project' and get posting at the weekend if I can! 


Cheers
Rob 



*Very cool Rob. Looking forward to it.*








Sorry guys, [/b]
*had real problems with trying to upload a well illustrated 'how-I-did-it' guide to my automated turntable. Think it would be better to send it to 'Garden Railways' for them to publish*.* I'll keep you informed.*

*Regards*
*Rob*


----------

